# Hi there, another new member



## sharonplenty (Sep 21, 2009)

Been looking round the site for a while, bought a tt convertible in May this year, am really happy with it. Am planning on having some work done, starting with the wheels, dont know whether to stick with the silver or go with gloss black, any suggestions or photos of silver with black wheels would be most appreciated


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome dont forget to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Hi welcome to the forum mate.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------

